# Question about Buttermilk Powder



## gpalexiades (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello,

I went to use my Buttermilk Powder this afternoon and it was hard as a rock. I have it in a plastic bag with a twist tie. Would anyone know how I could soften it and if it is still good to use?

Thank you,
George


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, gpx, from now on store your buttermilk powder in the fridge.  Really does help a lot.  Then anytime it clumps up on you either pulverize it in your blender or use your mortar and pestle for small amounts.  It's still good as long as you use it by the expiration date.  It'll last longer if you put it in the fridge.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gpalexiades (Mar 17, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Ok, gpx, from now on store your buttermilk powder in the fridge. Really does help a lot. Then anytime it clumps up on you either pulverize it in your blender or use your mortar and pestle for small amounts. It's still good as long as you use it by the expiration date. It'll last longer if you put it in the fridge. Hope this helps!
> 
> I bought it from a bulk store, but not sure exactly what date. Would you know how long it stays good for? I will have to look for my reciept.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpalexiades (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought it from a bulk store, but not sure exactly what date. Would you know how long it stays good for? I will have to look for my reciept.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2008)

Keep it in the fridge and don't worry too much about the sxpiration date.  It last a very long time.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree, Andy, and absolutely love the stuff!!!


----------



## jabbur (Mar 17, 2008)

I've seen that in the stores but always wondered how you would use it?  If my recipe calls for buttermilk, I get a small carton from the dairy section.  Do you mix it with liquid first or just add the powder straight?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2008)

The powder I have says to mix the buttermilk powder with the other dry ingrdients and add the appropriate amount of water with the wet ingredients.

e.g., if a recipe calls for a cup of buttermilk, add x tablespoons of the powder to the flour, salt, whatever and add 1 cup of water to the liquid ingredients.


----------



## gpalexiades (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you to you all who advised me about using Buttermilk Powder. I really do appreciate your help.

Thank you,
George


----------

